# Soft Landing



## Reloader (Feb 4, 2007)

Why it is important to reconnoitre the ground beforehand!

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyP2n4EEm_E&mode=related&search=[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lobs (Feb 4, 2007)

It is valorous American sea infantry?
Wished to show likely the competent actions at landing to coast, and it has turned out as in a comedy about army  solaf


----------

